# 60P ADA tank



## gw11ucb (Mar 20, 2004)

I thought I would share my 18 gallon ADA tank. Enjoy the pictures. This tank has gone through a lot of morphs. It used to be a stem only tank, to a very boring neddleleaf to anubias nana petite only tank. This is what the tank look like Monday.


----------



## gw11ucb (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is a list of plants:
Downois
Crypt "Rosanervig"
needleleaf java fern
hitch hiker Blyxa in the back
Hygrophila difformis "variegated"--this plant has some nice white vein but when I start dosing some macro and micro it starts to get reddish/purplish/moronish color leaves including the vein.
Hygrophila sp. "Rio Araguaia" or sp. Roraima.. I can't really tell
Eleocharis sp."Belem"

I have only one fish and the rest are wild cherries, red shrimps, 1 yellow shrimp


----------



## gw11ucb (Mar 20, 2004)

More pictures:


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Gorgeous tank!

How much lighting do you have there? Were you able to bring out the red veins in your crypt?


----------



## gw11ucb (Mar 20, 2004)

looking4roselines said:


> Gorgeous tank!
> 
> How much lighting do you have there? Were you able to bring out the red veins in your crypt?


I have 2x65watts PC.. too much light so no red veins  If I might try 1x65watts and see if it will develop red veins but then I'm afraid for my foreground plants not growing.


----------



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

beautiful tank, i like your shrimp too


----------



## gw11ucb (Mar 20, 2004)

xpirtdesign said:


> beautiful tank, i like your shrimp too


Thanks! This is what it used to look like:


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

nice tank and i too like the shrimp!


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you injecting co2?


----------



## gw11ucb (Mar 20, 2004)

dougiefresh said:


> Are you injecting co2?


Yes! I am injecting CO2 but I don't dose regularity.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Your tank surprises me. I would think Hygrophila difformis would be practically unusable in an aquascape. Especially a Nature Aquarium type one. You've done well with it. Good Job!


----------



## gw11ucb (Mar 20, 2004)

Ben Belton said:


> Your tank surprises me. I would think Hygrophila difformis would be practically unusable in an aquascape. Especially a Nature Aquarium type one. You've done well with it. Good Job!


Thanks! I thought so too but I like the way the veins (white) look and how it looks when it's at the top. The whole leaves turn reddish! I just did a big trim of that plant today and sending some out to friend. I hope it grows well for them. I am also thinking about taking it all out and just don't grow any tall growing stem.


----------

